# Rührpaddel mit FU



## Jelly (5 Januar 2009)

Hallo!

Ich bin neulich zu ner Anlage gefahren um ein paar Erweiterungen einzuplanen. Bei einem ist ein Rührwerk eingebaut, welches 4 Paddel hat, sehen aus wie 4 Löffel im 90°-Winkel. Dieser Antrieb läuft bis jetzt normal mit Stern-Dreieck an. Nun soll hier ein FU rein. Der Bediener hat mir aber erzählt, dass sie dasselbe schon mal bei einer anderen Anlage gemacht haben. Da während der Drehung nicht immer gleich viele Paddel im Wasser eingetaucht sind, soll der FU das nicht überlebt haben und sie haben wieder umgebaut.
Meine Erklärung: Bei niedrigem Wasserstand kann es ja sein, dass immer nur 1 Paddel eintaucht. Dieses kommt aber wieder an die Oberfläche BEVOR das nächste Paddel eintaucht und der Motor somit eig keiner Last mehr ausgesetzt ist... Kann diese Be- und Entlastung einen Schaden am FU hervorrufen? Was denkt ihr so?


----------



## Astralavista (5 Januar 2009)

Ich denke das sollte einem FU eigentlich nichts ausmachen.
Muss der Antrieb denn drehzahlgeregelt sein? Ansonsten anstatt ner Stern-Dreieck-Kombi einfach nen Sanftstarter einbauen und gut ist.


----------



## MSB (5 Januar 2009)

Also ich denke, das durch sowas kein Schaden am FU resultieren kann.
Sollte es dem FU wirklich zu viel werden, schützt der sich schon selbst.

Allgemein habe ich bei solch schlagenden Lasten eher die Erfahrung gemacht,
das die Mechanik sowas deutlich eher übel nimmt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Sockenralf (5 Januar 2009)

MSB schrieb:


> Also ich denke, das durch sowas kein Schaden am FU resultieren kann.
> Sollte es dem FU wirklich zu viel werden, schützt der sich schon selbst.
> 
> Allgemein habe ich bei solch schlagenden Lasten eher die Erfahrung gemacht,
> ...


 
*ACK*


MfG


----------



## bike (5 Januar 2009)

Für mich stellt sich bei solch einer Anfrage zuerst die Frage:
Was soll der FU machen? 
Muss die Drehzahl geregelt werden und wenn ja in welchem Bereich.
Als nächstes muss nachgeschaut werden was für ein Motor ist angebaut,(Grösse, Polzahl und wie steif ist der).
Wenn möglich würde ich die Leistung messen bei Becken voll, halb und leer.

Daraus kann dann geschlossen werden, welche Leistung der FU bereitstellen muss.



bike


p..s.: Ausserdem mal nachfragen warum die erste Umbauaktion daneben ging.


----------



## Jelly (6 Januar 2009)

ok, dank euch Leute!
dabei bin ich auch eurer Meinung, die Mechanik müsste eher draufgehn.
Ein FU muss mittlerweile sein, die Drehzahl sollte über nen Regelglied laufen.
@bike: das ist ne gute Idee, das werd ich mal machen, wenn ich nochmals auf der Anlage bin. Warum das letztes Mal scheinbar nicht geklappt hat, weiss da niemand so genau..(schon komisch).


----------



## jackjones (11 Januar 2009)

Das sollte dem FU völlig egal sein! Aber man kann sich ja mal die Stromaufnahme ansehen, was für Peaks da zu sehen sind.

Rüste doch ein Rührwerk mit mehreren Paddeln nach?


----------

